# elizabeth S headboat



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Find this link from internet. Not sure if it's up to date. Does anyone go out with this boat lately ?

http://www.headboatfishing.com/elizabeth_s_002.htm


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yikes........


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Wowww !! ??


----------

